# This doesn't happen very often.......



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

at least to me!

4 Canada limit with 5 trinkets attached:


One neck collar, 
one stainless steel band, 
one black band,
and two regular aluminum bands.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice Shane


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd go buy lottery tickets if I were you! Nice work! If there is a Mrs. You had better hide all that jewelry or she might think your stepping out on her.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is just cool!! Congratulations, that is one AWESOME goose harvest.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

There you go with that corn patch again. :smile: Your wife will be jealous for shopping without out her. :mrgreen: 10tenner


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

They do seem to stick together. I think they band family groups. Nice hunt


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

What's a band?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

P.S. The corn patch is actually my backyard garden.
I hunt 99% of the time on my own so when I want a good picture my wife takes it when I get home.
Good luck to all you guys as the season winds down.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

"P.S. The corn patch is actually my backyard garden."

Must be getting old like me, you already told me that.. I new it was your garden.. I had to harp on you again. LOL
LOL
If you get the chance can you post a picture of stainless steel band, or have you? I have not seen one in person, others I have seen. 10tenner


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

10Tenner,

Yes, I am definitely getting older but it sure beats the alternative!
I hope you enjoy the pic of the stainless steel band.
Enjoy the rest of your season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> I hope you enjoy the pic of the stainless steel band.


Thanks!!!! It will be interesting how long they will last. 10Tenner


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

any info on where they were banded


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

That's pretty cool Shane!


----------

